# Anybody struggling to reach Juicepal?



## Blindside1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey everyone, is anyone having any issues reaching juicepal? Just wondering if the issues being experienced are isolated. 

Feedback appreciated. 

Blindside


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes, there are issues going on.  Advice is not to contact.

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/117394-Jpal


----------



## Blindside1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just read it. Last post says check out JP’s section. Do you know what that is? 

This is not good.

Blindside


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 22, 2021)

Blindside1 said:


> Just read it. Last post says check out JP’s section. Do you know what that is?
> 
> This is not good.
> 
> Blindside



There's been about 3 threads over on ASF about the situation.  Their forum section is http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/forums/244-JuicePal

It doesn't appear to be an exit scam.  Sudden illness or bust would be my guess.


----------



## Blindside1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Both would be bad. 
Hope it all works out for everyone. 

Blindside


----------



## Blindside1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks btw.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 22, 2021)

Blindside1 said:


> Thanks btw.



welcome


----------

